# livebox, eye TV et apple tv



## keyser007 (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, voic la situation:

Je viens de démenager en campagne et orange ne peut pas me garantir la télé via leur boitier dédié.

Est ce que je peux avoir la télé via eye tv et la transmettre en streaming sur ma télé grace à l'APTV?

Cordialement


Julien


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Décembre 2011)

Salut !

Afin de savoir si cela est possible, il faudrait nous donner plus d'informations sur l'ordinateur sur lequel tu comptes faire tourner EyeTV.

D'ailleurs, la possibilité de partager des vidéos et photos sur la TV via Apple TV c'est ok bien sûr, mais une application l'est moins...

Au pire tu peux toujours brancher ton ordinateur en VGA ou HDMI sur la TV, si tant est que c'est un portable...

Bon courage !


----------



## keyser007 (5 Décembre 2011)

Je compte installer eye tv sur un iMac.


----------

